# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Comment recuperer des variable d'un formulaire XML via PHP

## djso3

Bonjour a tous ,

Voila j'ai crer un formulaire avec infopath2003 et j'essai de recuperer les champs du formulaire via un script PHP. cepandant j'ai l'impression que ce formulaire n'envoi pas les donne via la methode POST ou GET. Comment pui je recuperer les donn afin de les inserer dans une base de donnes mysql.
Merci a tous

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Y a plusieurs solutions mais celle que tu veux n'est pas disponnible comme ca il faut la coder (avec le langage de prog ou script que tu auras choisi: Jscript,Vbscript, C# ou VB.Net) car Infoapth envoie tout en SOAP.

Mais si tu ne veux pas faire de code dans Infopath le meilleur moyen est de faire un webservice qui fera l'insert (je sais il faut encore coder ce dernier) ou alors mettre ta bdd en front-end et faire des insert avec Infopath pas besoin de coder mais c'est trs dangereux  moins que tu soie en Intranet et encore.

Y a aussi des solutions payante mais trs simple chez Qdabra.com.

Bref t'as le choix

++

Thierry

----------


## djso3

Salut thierry

Alors je me suis pench sur les webservices (tomcat apache et axis) et l'ajout de la bdd en front end ne pose pas de problme et l'alimentation de la base grace a infopath me simplifira la tache ( pas de prog). Cepandant infopath me dit que seul le codage document/literal est utilis dans infopath.

J'ai une 2e question aussi: est-ce la liaison avec la base de donne se fait facilement avec infopath et le webservce.
Merci pour les infos que tu pourra me donner

----------


## virgul

Pour la deuxime question la rponse est oui et non car quand tu dfini un webservice dans infopath tu dois lui donn des donnes d'exemple pour qu'il puisse construire ton schma. Problme ca ne sera pas forcment exactement ton schma...

Il te suffit ds lors de changer le schema infopath par le tient (ce schema s'appelle comme le nom de ta source de donnes secondaire avec un 2  la fin et une extension xsd). pour voir cette liste il faut que tu fasse fichier->Extraire les donnes... tu choisi un endroit et tu regarde ce qu'il t'a extrait et tu devrais trouver le fichier. Attention si tu fais ca il faut aprs que tu lance le dv de ton form faisant clique droit -> Design sur le manifest.xsf.

Pour la premire question je vais aller demander  un spcialiste.

----------


## Maximil ian

> Alors je me suis pench sur les webservices (tomcat apache et axis) et l'ajout de la bdd en front end ne pose pas de problme et l'alimentation de la base grace a infopath me simplifira la tache ( pas de prog). Cepandant infopath me dit que seul le codage document/literal est utilis dans infopath.


Salut,

Je vais essayer de te rpondre mais mes souvenirs sur le sujet remontent  loin et perso j'ai abandonn cette ide pour procder d'une manire compltement diffrente avec InfoPath.

Infopath et les clients-serveurs SOAP Microsoft en gnral utilisent l'encodage document/literal, par opposition  l'encodage rpc/encoded exploit par d'autres. Voici ce que m'avait expliqu  l'poque un des dveloppeurs de NuSOAP, un toolkit pour coder des web services en PHP et qui utilise rpc/encoded :




> > Actually, Microsoft got the world of SOAP implementers to 
> > back off of rpc/encoded in favor of doc/lit and rpc/lit.  The 
> > WS-I Basic Profile specifies the use of these two and 
> > deprecates rpc/encoded.  Unfortunately, the original NuSOAP 
> > code was created for rpc/encoded, so it still has more 
> > complete support for that than doc/lit.


Donc si Axis supporte document/literal il faut le paramtrer pour utiliser ce format. Dans le cas contraire, choisis une plateforme de web services qui gre doc/lit (l'idal tant IIS).

----------

